

ZeniMax files lawsuit detailing claim to stake in Oculus VR technology - phenylene
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/05/zenimax-files-lawsuit-detailing-claim-to-stake-in-oculus-vr-technology/

======
angersock
So, Carmack (cofounder/CTO of Id Software, later acquired by Zenimax) is
basically being used by Zenimax as the justification for raiding Oculus.

This is really troubling, least of all because a) Carmack _built_ the fucking
3D games industry nearly by himself and b) used the freedom of his position to
work on interesting new technology.

There's got to be some way the rest of us can protest this, because this has
really, really bad precedent for any of us that want to work on interesting
projects for the hell of it. This is terrihorribad.

~~~
adventured
Stop buying ZeniMax games. There isn't any other great recourse in this
situation (other than the much larger picture goal of fixing the patent &
copyright systems).

Carmack should have known better, and should have been a lot more careful.
That isn't to say he's to blame for the shitty context of our intellectual
property system. Once he sold id to ZeniMax, he was then working for a
standard issue big company (as far as the gaming industry goes). I think he
failed to adjust his behavior to that reality.

